# sharp aquos smart tv security certificate



## usertv (Mar 19, 2014)

The message says "the security target page can not be confirmed. The server certificate has expire. Do you wan to connect? Ok or cancel" What do I do? I want to browse. I wany to download apps. I'm confused. I am able to use netflix. I cant browse.


----------



## usertv (Mar 19, 2014)

It says a connection can not be established. Error with tht TCP? TV IS TOO SMART FOR ME.


----------



## usertv (Mar 19, 2014)

It says a connection can not be established. Error with tht TCP? TV IS TOO SMART FOR ME.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

make sure the system time and date are not set incorrectly


----------

